# When to move bees down south?



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi- I was wondering what you all thought about the best time to get your hives down south, SC for me. From what I'm told, it's still in the 60's and 70's down there so the bees are flying but there is no food for them to forage. I've also been told that there is some benefit to allowing the bees to go through some of the winter cold. So, do you think it's better to wait until it is in the 50's down south so they don't burn up the stores or are the benefits of getting out of the cold out weight any of those concerns?

Thanks and I appreciate your input.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How many colonies are you planning on taking south?

I see little if any benefit to keeping them north any longer than is necassary. When is it convenient for you to go? This is one of those things which you can do at your own convenience, not when the bees need to have it done. 

I took my first load south in late October. I'm taking my next load south tomorrow. I've done it much later in the year too. And I also know a guy who commonly took his bees to FL in January. He had alot of fun getting them out of the snow. I try to avoid that problem.

By the way, bees can fly in SC just about any week of the year, in my experience.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

It was 30 degrees in Columbia, SC this morning. Forecast is for a high of 54 degrees today in Charleston, SC.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Mark is right when he says there isnt much benefit in waiting. Personally I think it would be ideal to let them sit for a month or so in a cooler climate but the risks of severe weather up north far outweigh any other considerations. The only other factor against going south too soon would be the risk of moving into a coastal or low lying area during hurricane season.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Same here in NY, except it won't get that warm. I often find that temps in SC and NY are similar during the winter. The low in SC may be the high in NY.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Im loading my bees tomorrow and looking at pulling out of NY mid next week for south Ga. I agree with the above comments about the time being good for you. I think the bees benefit a little bit with the cold weather for mite control and SHB issues but other than that, the less time below 30 the better for them.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. The bees are going in the next few days. I will be curiuos to see how much hoeny them go through down south vs up north.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

You don't take bees down south to use "less honey". That's the time to expand and use the different season to your advantage. Feed to stimulate, split to increase, and heave when everyone else is hoeing.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

So for those of us that don't have a clue about the southern bloomdates, when and where is a good place to move your hives to so you don't have to feed all the time? When do they start bringing in nectar in say North Florida, SC, TX etc. What states allow you to move bees on comb into their state with minimal regulation? Just curious?

Tim


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Tim 
Read Beeslaves post again, that is it, nothing more nothing less
Bob


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

I did and am not under the assumtion they would use less honey but more to expand and start the year early. So am I to understand the only thing you gain is a more favorable temperature? I would assume with a more favorable temperature the nectar would start coming in sooner than March as is common around here? Does nectar start in January, February?

Tim


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

yes here in south ms we start getting blooms at the end of jan.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

We start getting red maple and oak in December-January; no nectar but lots of pollen for buildup. The "gain" here is early buildup. For the citrus flow in early March or for pollination it's imperative to start building up in early January or even earlier if conditions are favorable. Don't think you can do that in the frozen north. We can also get earlier queen production; mated queens in March in most years.


----------



## James Kellie (Oct 30, 2010)

I just returned from putting my last load down. All snuggled in for the next two months.


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

another consideration is the beekeeper. What if he/she hates the cold and snow. That would determine when the bees go south too.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Here's a plan; park at the Southbound entrance to any North-South Interstate Hwy. When you start seeing lots of license plates from NY, MA, MI, NJ, Canada, load em up and head south! It's time!!!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

ALL I EVER SEE SOUTH BOUND IS NY TAGS. Huh. I will not get my second load to Ga until around the first of the new year.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Maple flow early this year....saw a few trees ready to bloom onmy way to airport yesterday....with frost knocking off leaves this week andsun hitting limbs I think when I get back to Florida Sunday I'll see lots of bloom about to open.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

when we started moving bees south in the fall of 2000 I took them the week before christmas and/or between new years and christmas. My thought was days getting longer, nectar flow in south FL starts at that time. In some places you need to feed all winter, a couple of miles can change nectar flow from willow and maple drastically. I now move down thanksgiving and my bees start booding then..we treat for mites, put on a pollen patty and feed syrup..get a three week jump. Where I winter believe it or not, I'll have maple bloom in about 5 days.....new year is set to begin and by christmas should have new bees hatching and 5 frames of brood or more......New Year is Here!!!


----------

